# Excessive Scratching?



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Lucy scratches a lot too. when I first got her she had a rash on her stomach, which has recurred several times -- and an ear infection. However, I check her over and she scratches when I can't find anything wrong. A friend suggested that she is so active (I would call it hyper and over excited) that when she has nothing to do - she scratches. I guess if the vet checked your dog over and there is nothing that can be seen, then I would just keep an eye on it. 

However, probably others have better suggestions.


----------



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

I think it's perfectly normal.. Having two dogs allows me to compare a lot, and between my two, Winston scratches his ears and armpits more frequently than Hudson. Both receive the same amount of grooming and maintenance, so I know that it's not an infection or anything, I think it's just a matter of their different oils on their skins, and I think Winston has a bit less so it becomes slightly itchy from time to time.

About the moaning.. it probably feels good for her! I know everytime I clean out Winston's ear with a liquid solution, he moans!! It's like he thinks I'm giving him a massage, since having his ears rubbed is his soft spot! He will NOT leave anyone's side if they are massaging his ears!

I use R-7 cleaner by the way.. I think it's pretty mild on the pH level yet does the job well in removing the wax! Both of mine really enjoy their sunday ear cleaning ...


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tip about R-7 cleaner. I think the solution I used was too harsh. You should have seen the look she gave me - it was like...."I trusted you, how could you do this to me?" In the future I definitely want to use something gentle that will not irritate her skin at all - that is assuming she will ever let me get near her ears again. 

Our previous dog developed a chronic ear infection that never went away despite many treatments so I want to take whatever steps are reasonable to prevent an ear infection.


----------

